# wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?



## wegomyway (23. März 2010)

habe zum neuanfang mit seerosen grundlegend fragen :
habe mich auf der page von nymphaion mal versucht "schlau" zu machen.
es wurde mir für meinen teich , ca. 3500 liter , 80cm tiefe , 3 x 4,5m und mit gut 20 goldfischen bestückt u. a. die Conqueror empfohlen.
was mich im moment raten lässt ist die tatsache "wieviele" sollte man denn entsprechend kaufen wenn man ca. 2 drittel der oberfläche sozusagen "bewachsen" haben will ( __ fischreiher lässt grüßen ) .


----------



## dieMuckels (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

oja....das würde mich auch interessieren.

Ich plane nämlich auch Seerosen für unseren 10 m² Teich und weiß nicht wieviele man benötigt.

Möchte ja auch noch was vom Wasser sehen......

LG
Jana


----------



## Christine (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

Hi.

das ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten, weil das von der Wüchsigkeit der einzelnen Sorten abhängig ist. Einige Sorten schaffen mit Ach und Krach einen m², andere Wuchern die locker den halben Teich zu.

Und dann darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen auch noch etwas Licht benötigen und die Seerosen nicht im Bereich von Wasserspielen und Fontänen stehen mögen.

Die erwähnte __ Conquerer ist zum Beispiel eine, die sehr wüchsig ist und mit ihren großen Blättern viel Platz benötigt. Da seid Ihr mit zwei Stück wahrscheinlich mehr als bedient.


----------



## Eugen (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

Hi
wenn sonst niemand antwortet,will ich mal.

Allgemein kann man das nicht sagen,da es schlicht von der Seerosensorte und den Wachstumsbedingungen abhängt.


http://www.seerosenforum.de/Default.aspx

auf dieser Seite kann man sich einen recht guten Überblick verschaffen.
Auch bei Nymphaion werden teils "Größenangaben" gemacht.

Je tiefer eine Seerose stehen kann,desto größer wird sie sich ausbreiten,wenn sie etwas flacher steht.
Zwerge werden selten mehr als nen halben Quadratmeter Fläche haben.

Eine N.__ Conquerer reicht für deinen Teich dicke. Vll. noch am Rand einen Halbzwerg,das reicht dann aber auch

@Jana
eine reicht völlig aus. Oder 2 Halbzwerge auf 30-40cm Tiefe.

Schön siehts auch aus,wenn man dazwischen Seekannen hat.
Ist halt wie vieles Geschmackssache.

Else war wieder mal schneller


----------



## Christine (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Else war wieder mal schneller



Dafür warst Du ausführlicher


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

Servus

Hmmm .... kommt ganz drauf an welche man sich kauft ..... Regeln gibts da keine, höchstens was man in den Pflanzanleitungen findet .... z.B. Hier < Klick

Meine Erfahrung:
Hatte ja welche in meinem Ex-Schwimmteich die alle sehr groß waren und von der Fläche nach zwei Jahren ca. 2 - 3m² "einnahmen"
         

Auch im Mini-Teich hatte ich drei Sorten ... aber echte Minis
     

Was ich damit sagen will ... ausprobieren ...


----------



## dieMuckels (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

vielen Dank für die antworten.....da werd ich mich doch am besten erst einmal an nur eine ran wagen und dann weiter sehen.


----------



## axel (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

Hallo Wegomyway

:willkommen

Ich schlag Dir 3 Seerosen zum Anfang vor . Im 1. Jahr hatten eine Seerose  für 1 qm Wasseroberfläche mit Blättern bedeckt .
Wenn die dann so wie Helmut schreibt nach 2 Jahren schon je 3 qm pro Seerose hast .
dann hast Du 9 qm von Deinen 13,5 qm bedeckt.
Wie ist den Dein Name ?
Stell uns doch mal Deinen Teich in "Mein Teich und ich" vor.

lg
axel


----------



## wegomyway (24. März 2010)

*AW: wieviele seerosen sind nötig ?*

zuerst mal dank für das
WILLKOMMEN 
nun haben mir bzw. uns ja viele mit tipps/ratschlägen versorgt.
auch dafür ein danke an euch.
die von mir genannte seerosenart gefällt meiner frau erstens wegen der farbe und zweitens wurde sie uns , kontakt da über mail , empfohlen.
mir ging es in erster linie darum wieviele man sozusagen einsetzt sodass einerseits das nicht so kümmerlich aussieht und andererseits nicht zuwuchert.
zumindest hat man durch euch eine hausnummer 

@axel

hab mal meinen/unseren "teich" entsprechend fotografisch eingestellt , nicht zuviel erwarten 

zum bestellen .... vielleicht wird sich der eine oder andere meinen teich mal betrachten und ggf. die genannte bestellanzahl , empfohlene , irgendwie korrigieren .
ich kann ja keine 2,5 bestellen .... würde ich damit doch gerecht , zwei und drei genannt , den experten rechnung tragen


----------

